# Connecting computer case to motherboard.



## Zealous

Hello there, I wasn't exactly sure where to put this topic, because it involves the wires that connect a motherboard to a computer case. So basically I foolishly disassembled a computer without taking note of where everything is. I'm now reassembling it and I'm having trouble about where the cables from the Computer case goes into the motherboard. I've got a diagram below.





So basically I've got the Speaker, Power LED, Power SW, Reset SW and H.D.D. LED all coming from there and I'm having trouble placing them.


----------



## schw32m

Zealous said:


> Hello there, I wasn't exactly sure where to put this topic, because it involves the wires that connect a motherboard to a computer case. So basically I foolishly disassembled a computer without taking note of where everything is. I'm now reassembling it and I'm having trouble about where the cables from the Computer case goes into the motherboard. I've got a diagram below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I've got the Speaker, Power LED, Power SW, Reset SW and H.D.D. LED all coming from there and I'm having trouble placing them.



The diagram is pretty straight forward. But here are the interpretations if you are having trouble with them.

LED_alimentation = Power LED
IDE_LED = HDD LED
Commutateur_alimentation ATX = Power SW
Connecteur Haut-parleur = Speaker
Bouton de reset = Reset SW


----------



## viet_Cong

^ just like post above said, its kinda straight forward....though i remember when i had to do this for my motherboard (asus m3a)

later on, i realized i was missing a Q-connector, since it was an open box mobo


----------

